# Caue and Oak on the Tear



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I love them! I found out how to do the 3D photos much more quickly...hmmm.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Great pics . Pic 3 even has dual bunny ears going on.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome pics! I am loving your new camera Rob!


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

I like the way they are right in step with each other in a couple of photos. Same step, same ears, same expression. Too cute


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Those made me laugh! I LOVE your new camera. It gives us a whole new angle of the boys!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

those are some gorgeous happy goldens!
I love all the pics, but I think I love the third one best because they look so very, very happy.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Rob those two are just awesome pups you have there!! The camera has excellent quality along with your expertise....got to love a good run!


PS.... I think I copy right infringed because one of these just took the place of an older "Oakly in the snow" shot on my desktop:uhoh:...rut rho


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This was fun! Rob, I just figured out how to make the signature that Rik did in SB. Thank you!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Kim - that is just tooooooo cool.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Kimm said:


> This was fun! Rob, I just figured out how to make the signature that Rik did in SB. Thank you!


That turned out great Kim. Thank you!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Downeast Maine.... looks lovely... we take our bunch up to Kennebunk every so often and over to Chaunceys pier.... great place for dogs... 

your shots are great... love the movement...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you have a photo of Oakly's Lighthouse? I could make another with that in the background.

One thing I would do differently is not follow the tutorial instructions regarding the softness tool. I like the sharper edges. Your photos just turned on a lightbulb in my brain and it took seconds to create.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Is this the picture you were talking about Kim? I really wish I didn't have the date stamp on back then.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Love the double ears up shot. They look great Rob!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ears up flying! Fabulous!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you, Rob! I drink out of the mug you gave me and say, "This is Oakly's Lighthouse!


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

I am officially jealous of your camera! What incredible action shots! They look like they were having a great time!!


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Awesome! I hope they had fun in the snow today.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mindy72183 (Aug 2, 2009)

Great shots, the 3rd one is too funny! Both with the ears standing straight up!! I bet they are tired!!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Great shots! Love the last one!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

Amazing pictures!! I especially love the 3rd one!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I love the joy you can see in their faces and bodies. Great capture of the moment.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

These pictures are _fantastic_!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Wonderful! They always look like such happy buddies. Do they ever have scraps? (Disagreements)

You make me want to get a buddy for Griff!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Great pictures (BEST BUDDIES)

Kimm, you always amaze me with what you come up with!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Rob I'm loving your new camera, your talent, your boys, and that we get to see so much more of them with the new camera  These pics are great!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Mainely-Dogs said:


> I like the way they are right in step with each other in a couple of photos. Same step, same ears, same expression. Too cute


That's what I noticed too. They must be so in tune with each other that they run the exact same way


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Is this the picture you were talking about Kim? I really wish I didn't have the date stamp on back then.


Here ya go....no more time stamp!!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I never get tired to see those boys!  They always look so happy! Love your pictures!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sucker For Gold said:


> Here ya go....no more time stamp!!!


Thank you! Nice job on the cloning.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Very cute stuff. It's SO hard to get two moving dogs in frame. Well done.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures. I love how they are so in step with each other. Especially love the third one with the bunny ears


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I asked Traz to use the Clone stamp for you Rob. I'm glad to see someone removed it for you. I don't know why I can't use Photoshop. I used to be able to do so much with it at one time. Now, nothing!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures! Loooove seeing Oakly and Caue in action! They always have too much fun!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

looks like you're getting the hang of that camera already Rob.............great pics of the boys


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

AWESOME!!!!! Such handsome boys!!!! Love the double bunny ears


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great action of the boys Rob, your new camera is great.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos! they are so "together"!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh what great shots. They look so beautiful running together and their joy just seems to want to reach out and touch someone LOL


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

ha, they look like they are having a great time!


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Here are a few more from yesterday. I think they are still tired today. Gotta love some good off leash running.


Great pics!! and don't they just love getting rid of all their energy


----------

